# Laos In The House



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

*Brought Laos in the house for a little one-on-one time. He's settling down a little (a little being the key word). He did good until he decided to bully the birds. The African Grey is going back to his original owners home soon (or might be going to a friend's house of mine for fostering).*




























*Checking out Cookie, the Quaker Parrot...*









*
Checking out Poda, the African Grey...*










*Poda, wasn't too happy... *



















*Let the games begin...*




























*I had to literally drag Laos outside... he wouldn't leave the poor thing alone...*


----------



## rgrim84 (May 8, 2009)

I love your sable! He is perfect!=)


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

poor birdy
Laos just wanted to say HI
he is absolutely stunning


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

What a handsome boy, he must really love those birds!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

<span style="color: #FF0000">*This picture cracks me up!! *</span>


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

He's such an idiot... entertaining.. but an idiot!!!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Idiots are the best!







LOL


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Ohhh the mischief he and Jethro could get into if they were together......


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: AmaruqOhhh the mischief he and Jethro could get into if they were together......


LOL.. I can only imagine.. one's quite enough!!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: G-burg<span style="color: #FF0000">*This picture cracks me up!! *</span>


Me too!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

*
Yes I think the caption should be

"DON'T WORRY, YOU'RE NEXT".. LOL*


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Great pics Lynn! I had no clue you had birds. The poor guy looks like he is going to die trying to get those birds. He is growing up nicely tho, very handsome.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

i'd be carefull with him puting his feet up on the cage like that. those birds are very capable of biteing off those toes. i used to have both of those breeds of birds, they are too smart for birds.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Thanks Steven.. I agree.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

He sure is a nut, I also had a Grey Congo many years ago, very cool birds!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

LOVE these pics!! What fun expressions Laos has. Poor birds . . . hope they didn't get too traumatized by such a goof. 

Laos is getting so big, but there is still so much puppy in him. Adorable!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

If he every grows into those legs and feet of his, he's going to be a very big boy.


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Oh Lynn, those poor birds LOL!







All of that prey drive, then he sees those fluffy, loud, moving Kentucky Fried Chickens- I mean, pet birds
















He looked so innocent in that one shot lying on the couch


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: TRITONOh Lynn, those poor birds LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO.. you crack me up Trish.. maybe it was the raw whole "cornish hen" dinner all the dogs had for Dante's birthday on Sunday!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

The African Grey is going back home on Friday.. so the potential for an accidently "extra meal" in the house will cease.


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Lynn_P LMAO.. you crack me up Trish.. maybe it was the raw whole "cornish hen" dinner all the dogs had for Dante's birthday on Sunday!! [img said:


> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/images/%%GRAEMLIN_URL%%/whistling.gif[/img]


Oh, now that's funny...no wonder he sees them as Chicken Nuggets! See,that's why he was rounding up his little stuffed dog friends..he was going to share!


----------



## aball (Jul 17, 2002)

and the exercise equipment in the background makes him look like he is wearing some sort of alien hat! great shot! 

it looks like he's thinking "i bet i can get two of 'em in my mouth!"


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

LMAO... too funny!! And I needed this laugh this morning... thanks!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Lynn_P
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: AmaruqOhhh the mischief he and Jethro could get into if they were together......
> ...


Oooooh, Halo wants in on that party! She thinks those little stuffed animals would be SO much fun to commit stufficide on!!!


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Nike likes parrot/I mean chicken too! What a party they could have







They could have parrot for the main course, and little stuffed animals for desert! At least it would be quieter at your house, less sqwauking!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: TRITONNike likes parrot/I mean chicken too! What a party they could have
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So let's see that would be:

Jethro
Halo
Nike
Laos

& Dante doing the supervising. My house would never be the same...LOL.


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

No, those parrots would never be the same, lol!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Lynn
Don't forget Little Raven, she also has a very high BIRD drive


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

The pictures of Laos "greeting" the birds are too funny! He reminds me of my cousin's Cocker Spaniel from long ago. That dog had a warped sense of humor. Cousin had a cage the size of a small room full of different small birds. The cocker would actually lie in wait until the birds were sleeping (usually in the afternoon), run flying into the room and crash right into the cage with his paws up. Birds would be squawking up a storm and the cocker would strut off proudly only to stalk and repeat the act the next day if somebody forgot to shut the door. At least, Laos looks like he's only saying hi!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Deejays_OwnerLynn
> Don't forget Little Raven, she also has a very high BIRD drive


Of course she can come...LOL.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Leyna (and Levi) would like to join ANY party that involves birds - specifically chasing them and trying to get them.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Got to love that RAW diet right Melissa....LOL.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

oh oh oh... Brandie wants to join the party too.. I will guarantee NOBODY would be teh same after that... lol.. she would make sure nobody touched the stuffed animals (except her of course) and at the same time tried to get to the birds..the boys would just loooveeee her


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Can't forget Brandie.. that's for sure...LOL. As long as the boys have their balls, they would have no problem allowing her total possession of the stuffed animals.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

#2 is my favorite....see I'm still sweet, adorable and innocent







WHY does he stand on his hind legs so much? That is really funny!!!!!


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Lynn_PAs long as the boys have their balls.....


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: TRITON
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Lynn_PAs long as the boys have their balls.....


You're so BAD!!! I thought the same thing, but was past the edit time frame.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: JenM66# WHY does he stand on his hind legs so much? That is really funny!!!!!


I don't know Jen, probably because he thinks he's human...







You should see him jump up and down when I'm trying to get him out of his basement kennel. He jumps at least four feet from a stand still.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Well...hmmm.. the PROBLEM is that Brandie would NOT let them have the balls either...







no dog is allowed to have any toys around her.. she is Miss Queen of everything...


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

and I am talking about TOY BALLS... nothing else...


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

He's NOT human?? Don't tell Gracie that LOL LOL LOL


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: TRITON
> 
> 
> Lynn_P LMAO.. you crack me up Trish.. maybe it was the raw whole "cornish hen" dinner all the dogs had for Dante's birthday on Sunday!! [img said:
> ...
























My thoughts exactly - SNACKS!!!!!!!!


Lee


----------

